# Star Trek or Star Wars



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Witch is better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

That's like trying to choose between a Lamborghini or a Ferrari.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> That's like trying to choose between a Lamborghini or a Ferrari.



It's easy for me Ferrari hands down .more slick and less boxy . Classy oldies and lots of red . An Trek 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> That's like trying to choose between a Lamborghini or a Ferrari.


Nope, more like a Crown Vicky and an Escort. Star Trek being the Vicky.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Star Wars is always good for some mindless entertainment. I spent many hours choreographing, filming, and editing light saber duels in high school.

On the intellectual side, I enjoyed how certain Star Trek series broached moral and political subjects, scratching the surface of curiosity which encouraged further study down the road.

For me, both have been a big part of my childhood.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

No reason you can't like both, but I wasn't real big on Star Wars--although I love some of the SW related humour and memes.
I prefer Star Trek--primarily the original series.
I enjoy the new movies as well--and some of the spinoff series.
(I'm re-watching DS9 these days when I have some time to relax)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

star wars is not really my thing. the first 3 movies (when talking about the order they were released) were cool. after that i lost interest. star trek otoh, i like. 
tos was cool, but next gen is the one i liked best. voyager was ok because of 7 of 9, but i'm not a janeway fan. ds9 was ok, but not a big fan of cisco. for me it's all about the captain. nobody is/was cooler than picard. enterprise came on after i gave up on tv, so i don't know anything about it.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

If they were cars, ST would be the Mustang, SW would be the Thunderbird..........


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Aside from the fact that they both happen in space, for me, there really isn't a lot to compare between the two. I like them both for different reasons. But the original Star Wars rocked my world. 

As far as Star Trek goes, I really only ever watched the original series and Next Generation. My wife and I have started watching Voyager on Netflix from time to time, and so far, I've really been enjoying it.

If I had to choose one to permanently erase from my memory, it would be Star Trek.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Too different to compare really because 1 is a tv show with a few token movies, and the other is a movie and pop culture icon.
In terms of Star Trek, I only enjoyed the orig series. Anything after that was too soap opera for me, and the characters had little charm -no one ever compared to Spock and Kirk.

Star Wars had amazing effects, unforgettable characters and told a wonderful story of adventure.
Star Trek made social commentary, dared to envision the future and challenged us with moral and philosophical dilemmas. But was pretty cheesy.

Both ground breaking in their day, in different ways.

In a car analogy, SW is a Ferrari. A spectacular event that everyone remembers.
ST is a Ford F-150 pickup. Something that keeps you going day after day.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

star trek for me,when they first produced the series, but i have yet to see star wars movies, i bought them for my kids years ago but ...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I think you meant "which" is better. 

For me, I'll take something with something closer to reality.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

This one










.....and this one










and this one











Those were the questions, I think?


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Not a big fan of either but if I were to choose I would go with Star Wars


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Better analogy (still not the best but) Star Trek is a Tesla, Star Wars is a Jaguar F-Type.

Star Trek is science fiction. Star Wars is science fantasy with an emphasis on the fantasy.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Star Trek is science fiction. Star Wars is science fantasy with an emphasis on the fantasy.


Completely agree, except I would say space fantasy rather than science fantasy for SW. 
To me, ST to SW is as GoT to LOTR.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Space channel has a full Star Trek marathon going this week. I tuned in for a couple, including a few movies. I'll only recognize the original and next generation, the rest I can pass on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2016)

adcandour said:


>


I'll toss in Ogie.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I`ll pick Star Trek. 
Cap'n Kirk wouldn't need a wimpy light sabre to kick the crap out of Darth Vader.
He would have beaten him silly and nailed Princess Leia (RIP Carrie!) well into the first movie.
But then, there would be no ridiculous Star Wars franchise.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

capnjim said:


> Cap'n Kirk wouldn't need a wimpy light sabre to kick the crap out of Darth Vader.
> He would have beaten him silly and nailed Princess Leia (RIP Carrie!) well into the first movie.


I concur.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I dislike them both equally. Some how I have gained a reputation as a sci-fi/computer nerd at work when I am not into either. I like punk rock and Letterkenny!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Star Trek is science fiction. Star Wars is science fantasy with an emphasis on the fantasy.


Going with that, Star Trek is Asimov and Clark, Star Wars is L Ron Hubbard.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Apples and oranges. The original Star Trek tv series and the first 3 Star Wars are essential to my existence.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

dcole said:


> I dislike them both equally. Some how I have gained a reputation as a sci-fi/computer nerd at work when I am not into either. I like punk rock and Letterkenny!


Similar situation but I still retain the sci/fi nerd part.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I ain't choosing. I like BOTH *. So there. Ppphhhtsssspsssssthtt**

*However, Vader would likely force choke Kirk just because "I find your prattle,... disturbing"

** Approximation of blowing a raspberry

And I like Picard better than Kirk. So there. (More blowing raspberry sounds)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

jb welder said:


> Completely agree, except I would say space fantasy rather than science fantasy for SW.
> To me, ST to SW is as GoT to LOTR.


Yeah, Space Fantasy, that was the term I should have used.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Apples and oranges.


Exactly. It's like trying to compare _Blade Runner_ to _Wall-E_.
Or _Twilight Zone_ to
erm.............

_




Twilight_. ^)@#

j/k, one man's tribbles are another man's ewoks.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Neither! Give me Animal planet instead!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

'Trek, if I have to choose.

Prefer Dr. Who.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, if you're gonna be that way about it cheezy, Lexx for the win.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Tripping The Rift got em all beat..lol


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Revising my position somewhat. Saw Rogue One on NYE.
I don't want to give anything away, but the last scene with Darth Vader makes pretty much EVERYTHING Star Trek look like pussy shit.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I wasn't a big fan of the Stargate movie or TV franchises, but I stumbled on Stargate Universe (the last TV series, about the ancient spaceship). I'm techie and just loved that series. Maybe I will delve in to the previous series when I have some downtime. It created it's own world, much like ST and SW.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> I wasn't a big fan of the Stargate movie or TV franchises, but I stumbled on Stargate Universe (the last TV series, about the ancient spaceship). I'm techie and just loved that series. Maybe I will delve in to the previous series when I have some downtime. It created it's own world, much like ST and SW.


I liked Stargate Atlantis, but couldn't get into the other series, the movie wasn't bad.
I know people are really into the other series--they all had their own style--so I can see that they woudl appeal to different people.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I thought about this again and found that I like both for different reasons. Star Trek appeals to the science speculation geek in me (even thought I worked in social services, my original degree was in science), along with using sci-fi themes to explore and comment on social-political-technological issues of the day, and some damn good space action. But Star Wars on the other hand appeals to me more emotionally - the space fantasy journey of the hero(s). I love the Trek characters, but the characters of Star Wars and their story grab me differently than the Trek ones.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

High/Deaf said:


> I stumbled on Stargate Universe (the last TV series, about the ancient spaceship). I'm techie and just loved that series.


TJ or Chloe


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> TJ or Chloe


The none blond 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2017)

I like 'em both


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've never really got into ST, but also never tried to. Ive always enjoyed Star Wars.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Watching “Empire Strikes Back” again...... lil’ bit of awesome.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Phasers may be more deadly, especially at a distant, but a light sabre is cooler.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Both inspired some decent porn. I vote both!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Never got into either. The original Starwars was cool as a kid, but I never really got into the rest


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I love star wars. But while I was growing up there was a new star trek show pretty much the entire time. I am 40, so the runs of TNG, DS9, voyager, enterprise were on all through my youth. I even saw the last episode on TNG at Skydome. So I am a pretty big Star Trek fan.

But Discovery is absolutely awful.

There is some awesome sci fi nowadays though. The Expanse is incredible. Dark Matters, Kill Joys (both produced in Canada I believe), altered carbon on Netflix. So much good stuff.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Revising my position somewhat. Saw Rogue One on NYE.
> I don't want to give anything away, but the last scene with Darth Vader makes pretty much EVERYTHING Star Trek look like pussy shit.


Rogue One is the best out of the newer films by far IMO. I put it up there as one of the best Star Wars films overall.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I love sci fi period. One is not better than the other. Both are equally good stories.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

star trek had better hotties than star wars by a long shot


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

How can one choose to be a fan of either but if you must ask then I ,must answer with both being equal. Both were highly entertaining and yet both also had big let me downs so how do I choose.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> But Discovery is absolutely awful.


Yep. Some of the spin-off series' I've been ambivalent about, but I never thought there would be one that I actively disliked.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> But Discovery is absolutely awful.
> 
> here is some awesome sci fi nowadays though. The Expanse is incredible. Dark Matters, Kill Joys (both produced in Canada I believe), altered carbon on Netflix. So much good stuff.


Your opinion of Discovery - Totally disagree. Your opinion of Expanse, etc, Totally agree


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Talking about Star Wars, this is the one scene they should not have cut from The Force Awakens


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Your opinion of Discovery - Totally disagree. Your opinion of Expanse, etc, Totally agree


I've given it 2 chances. I just can't get into it. The way it's filmed drives me nuts and I just hate the characters. Maybe if it wasn't called a star trek show I could get more into it. But it just has nothing in common with a star trek show for me. People definitely seem to either really like it or really hate it. No one in my social circle can stand it, but I have talked with people in threads like these who like it.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

original star trek, with Kirk and Spock, was good






and the original Star Wars movies

Picard was the only good thing about the newer Star Treks


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I haven't seen a Star Wars film since the 3rd one came out, the one with the Ewoks. Actually, let me correct that. I _have _seen the first one again, on tv, and have to say I was underwhelmed and taken aback by the rather minimal plot. Perhaps the more recent ones had more plot to them, but those first three were pretty dang sparse. Star Trek, on the other hand, would actually have a full story to tell, with a plot, all in a self-contained episode. Stuff didn't blow up as good, I'll grant you, but you always had the sense there were actual scripts.

Have not really watched any of the ST series beyond the original Shatner/Nimoy seasons, so no opinion there.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

After 4/5/6, SW seemed to just be on a money grab. I lost interest part way through the 1/2/3 trilogy, although I thought that recent one that ran parallel to and set up episode 4 was pretty good (Rogue somethingorother). Hate 7 and haven't even seen 8 yet. I'll stumble over it some night on the movie channel.

Both the original ST and STNG were great TV. Then I think they kind of did what SW did, just making cash off a very popular STNG. None of them really stood out to me, although they had their moments. The new Discovery series is interesting. I like the characters, I like the 'darkness', something ST never seemed to lean towards. We'll see how the 2nd season carries on. But I'm definitely gonna stay tuned.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

bolero said:


> Picard was the only good thing about the newer Star Treks


I think the fact that they're bringing back Picard for a new series is indicative of the popularity of 'Discovery'. I can't see them running 2 series concurrently?

On a side note, I guess I haven't been paying attention, just read that Tarantino will direct the next Trek movie, likely to be R rated.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2018)

jb welder said:


> just read that Tarantino will direct the next Trek movie, likely to be R rated.


With a plot line all over the universe.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Neither Star Wars or Star Trek need be R rated IMO.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Neither Star Wars or Star Trek need be R rated IMO.


I'd agree but I'm always interested in a different take on it, and will reserve judgement. Discovery didn't do it for me at all, but I will give them props for trying a different direction even though I don't like it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jb welder said:


> I think the fact that they're bringing back Picard for a new series is indicative of the popularity of 'Discovery'. I can't see them running 2 series concurrently?
> 
> On a side note, I guess I haven't been paying attention, just read that Tarantino will direct the next Trek movie, likely to be R rated.


Discovery has been renewed for a 2nd season and airs Jan 2019. So if the Picard vehicle is green-lit, I guess they will be running two concurrently, at least for 1 season.

R rating doesn't surprise me. It's probably more about the violence than the sex or nudity. There were F-bombs in the 1st season of Discovery, which surprised me.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

StarTrek Discovery - Season 2 starting on Jan 17.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I saw today that plans for the next star trek movie were scrapped.

I am going to give Discovery season 2 a shot, but I have tried to get through season one 3 times now and haven't been able to do it. Someone who's opinion I trust will tell me to check it out again, so I try but I just can't do it. I have heard season 2 is going to shift direction. An entirely new plot and some new characters might be enough.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am watching Discovery Season One on SPACE right now. Star Wars or Star Trek. I like them both for different reason, just like you can like both 18 year old single malt scotch and 18 year old Kentucky bourbon for different reasons.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

I was always a star wars fan... Then one day in university I was at someones dorm and they had star trek the next generation on and I saw Commander Troi in her skin tight spandex outfit. It was Star Trek from then on... until Queen Amadala.....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep, Troi and '7 of 9' became a Ginger v Marion with my and my buddies:



















The future's so bright, I gotta wear (x-ray) shades.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2019)

Then there are the takeoffs/parodies ..


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Am enjoying the new Discovery series. Not so much with some of the Star wars shoot offs like Solo good CGI's but the plot line well


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've been a fan of science fiction since my Grade 5 teacher read the Hero from Otherwhere in class. I like both franchises.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Then there are the takeoffs/parodies ..


Galaxy Quest is a better Star Trek movie than at least half of the official ones.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

So far The Orville is great this season. I loved last season. It looks like they have done a good job tweaking the formula.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> So far The Orville is great this season. I loved last season. It looks like they have done a good job tweaking the formula.


I missed the first two episodes, but caught 3 & 4--enjoying it--it has a very Star Trek feel to it.
Which in this case is a good thing.


----------

